# Bee Pollen



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone! Does anybody have any experience with feeding bee pollen to their fluffs? My Ella has been through heck and back on dog foods. She has an extremely sensitive tummy and has suffered from diarrhea and vomiting all her life (she's 1 1/2). She's also the world's pickiest eater. After going rounds with my vet, we have decided her best option is home cooking but my vet has no experience with this. I'm really nervous about making sure she gets all the nutrient's she needs. I've researched through the archives and cooked her up Nikki's Mom's recipe she posted on the home cooking sticky. Ella loves it! The only thing I'm not sure about are the supplements. Ella is allergic to salmon so I bought her cod liver oil instead.... haven't given it to her yet... and I added flax oil. Also, I was going to buy her the herbal multivitamin made by Dr. Harvey's but I spoke to my human herbalist and she thought that some of the herbs that directly affect the liver might add to Ella's poo issues. She suggested I use Bee Pollen instead as it has all the known vitamins and minerals in it. I saw that Dr. Harvey's makes a bee pollen supplement.... I guess what I'm asking is if anybody knows if the bee pollen would be enough....

Also, Do I need to supplement calcium with the bee pollen?

Thanks so much for any light you can shed on this. I'm so confused and just want to do what's best for my baby girl...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Your little girl is so cute! How terrible that she has been suffering with those problems for so long, I know first hand how frustrating it can be to find something that helps. My 3 1/2 year old, London, has suffered from similar things. She has been on a limited canned diet (one protein source & one carb source) mixed with a probiotic supplement for almost 5 months now and that has solved it. I am slowly mixing in dry kibble with each meal (6 pieces at each meal) and have an end goal of doing a 50/50 mix of canned & kibble. Eventually I will attempt a frozen raw or dehydrated raw diet but my budget won't allow for that at the moment. 

I can't answer your question about the bee pollen. My only suggestion really is to try and locate a holistic vet in your area that is familar with homecooked diets and see what they think. Hopefully others here on SM will have more insight on the bee pollen than I do! Keep us posted, though, on what you decide to try.


----------



## Ella'sMomma (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help! I tried searching for a holistic vet in my town but I can't find one... we're lucky to have a naturalist for humans. I do think that's exactly what I need though. Maybe I'm just not searching for the right thing.... do holistic vets go by any other name?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Good luck finding one---I have nobody within a couple hundred miles ((sigh))...just the garden variety kind. But larger metropolitan areas have them. Whereabouts do you live in Texas?


----------

